# Georgia's first black police officers may take pension battle to court - AP



## Yrys (2 Mar 2008)

Georgia's first black police officers may take pension battle to court



> ATLANTA, Georgia (AP) -- A "whites only" sign was still hanging on the precinct house water fountain in 1964 when James Booker joined the suburban
> College Park police force. He soon learned it wasn't the only thing off limits to Georgia's new black recruits.
> 
> Until 1976, black officers were blocked from joining a state-supported supplemental police retirement fund. Today, white officers who entered the fund before that
> ...


----------



## Cheshire (2 Mar 2008)

It's amazing how far back into the dark ages some places still are in the deep south. 

And a Black man has the opportunity to be the President of the United states in less than 10 months, and garbage like this still goes on? Simply amazing. 

"America....what a country!!"


----------



## Yrys (3 Mar 2008)

They seem to have a clear legal right for '64 to '76 pensions that they didn't get ...
They may have better luck in the federal level...



> Although the federal Civil Rights Act signed in 1964  outlawed employment discrimination, change in the ranks was slow





a little song to relive the mood...

"Black History" - Master P & Romeo (Animated Version)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (3 Mar 2008)

Cheshire said:
			
		

> It's amazing how far back into the dark ages some places still are in the deep south.
> And a Black man has the opportunity to be the President of the United states in less than 10 months, and garbage like this still goes on? Simply amazing.
> 
> "America....what a country!!"



Its so easy to be sanctimonious, isn't it? :

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080116/jail_job_action_080116/20080116

Would you mind if an American was to scoff and insult us?


----------



## helpup (3 Mar 2008)

I hope he gets his full pension.  I am not a fan of affirmative action, I believe people should be merited on skills not race/creed or gender.  But stories like this and the recent "Canadian equivalent" pointed out by Bruce show that in North America ( and from personal observations Racist attitudes are prevalent in many differant forms through out the world )  We have a ways to go yet to have a level playing Field.  

I still am not a fan of affirmative action but I firmly believe everyone MUST be treated equally and fairly.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Mar 2008)

Cheshire said:
			
		

> It's amazing how far back into the dark ages some places still are in the deep south.
> 
> And a Black man has the opportunity to be the President of the United states in less than 10 months, and garbage like this still goes on? Simply amazing.
> 
> "America....what a country!!"



And Toronto is spinning the clock backwards with their black school implimentation. Simply amazing.

"Canada....what a country!!"


----------

